# National Novel Writing Month



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It is otherwise known as NoNaWriMo or NoNa It's a little bit over a week away. It starts the stroke of midnight and finishes up the last day of November. 50,000 words about 175 pages in 30 days....its about 1667 words a day. Meet ups with local fellow writers to motivate each other and all. You can always just chat with people online on the forums too.

Anyone else doing it this year or have had done it the past? I have been putting it off for a couple of years and decided to give it a try. I never finish anything writing wise without a deadline. Too make more time for my writing I am giving up my angry birds, Word Feud, hanging with friends, and words with friends......and YouTube (I limit myself to my subscriptions). Hopefully school isn't too wild to keep me from it.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

I heard about Nanowrimo a few weeks ago and actually wrote an outline for my second novel. Still, with only about a week to go before the starting date, I'm uncommitted. I never wrote that fast in my life, except for short bursts on newspaper deadlines. If I don't work up the nerve, I hope you do and let us know how far you got.
Here's the link, I think:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=nanowrimo&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CD4QjBAwAw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nanowrimo.org%2Fhownanoworks&ei=XseiTrLiC8XX0QGRyKSPBQ&usg=AFQjCNGwolSCo4WMCYMTohtnpBcKQ8UpOQ


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I am a Nanowrimo's super fan. 2011 is going to be my third one. I won both times I partecipated, and last year's effort is going to be released for Kindle, sooner or later (a few boulders on the path are preventing me to release it now, but it's all good). Although I have several ideas I'd like to work on, I think I'll write the sequel for last year's project. Good Nano to everybody, and have lots of fun


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm doing it!   Did it last year and loved the experience - so many friends and motivation to write! I can't wait.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

I love NaNoWriMo. Did it for several years. Timing not good for me this year. Some thoughts...

(1) The minute you decide to do it and commit, all hell will break loose in your personal life (good or bad). This is a gimme, so carry on.

(2) You will catch at least one cold. Start taking your Ester C now.

(3) A file will probably get corrupted or you'll accidentally do a "delete all" somehow at 2AM. So, backup often. Learn and setup DropBox now so you can upload your work often and then pick up your files anytime, anywhere.

(4) This is the year everyone will want to have Thanksgiving at YOUR place. Tell them all that your oven is broken and they wouldn't want to catch your cold anyway. [See #2.] Offer to bring the cheese and crackers on turkey day. Make a quick appearance at dinner with Kleenex tissues in hand, then go home, and get back to work.

(5) Attending local write-ins is absolutely awesome. These people will become your annual nano friends and some will become friends year round. Don't expect to get too much writing done during many write-ins, however, because you all will be so giddy with excitement, you'll end up goofing around and having a blast. It's okay, just stay up late that night and get in the rest of the minimum word count.

(6) Don't worry if you don't "win," just be impressed that you got all those words down on the page!

That about covers it. Enjoy!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm contemplating doing it for the first time.... but I start a new job position the second week of November that will keep me busy 7 days a week.  Totally bummed because our local group looks super awesome and I think it would be so much fun.  I'm putting Script Frenzy on my calendar though!  160 days....


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've got about half the book outlined, far more then I would have if I was just writing it, and I can't wait for November to get here. I really enjoyed the whole thing last year.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

kindlequeen said:


> I'm contemplating doing it for the first time.... but I start a new job position the second week of November that will keep me busy 7 days a week. Totally bummed because our local group looks super awesome and I think it would be so much fun. I'm putting Script Frenzy on my calendar though! 160 days....


Gosh, I should have added, "a new job" to the list of stuff that comes up during NaNoWrimo!

There's only one "don't" I can think of however. Don't start a new diet when starting a new book, especially during NaNoWriMo. Too much pressure! :0


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I did it a couple years ago.  I found it very liberating and it opened knew vistas in writing a novel for me.  I wrote 55,000 words in 25 days, averaging somewhere around 2,000 words a night.  My novel After the Snowfall was the end result...a novel I am still proud of.

Only one thing, it completely exhausted me.  I sank into a depression starting around Christmas and it got worse in January.  I honestly do not know if there is a connection between NaNoWriMo and my depression, but it started just after I finished the novel.  The therapist wondered if I exhausted myself writing the book and was so emotionally and mentally depleted that the depression followed.

Anyway...as Monty Python would say, "I got better."  And it makes a better tale to say, NaNoWriMo nearly killed me!


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

My first year!


----------



## Adam Riser (Oct 27, 2011)

balaspa, congrats on being able to finish writing your book as quick as you did. Sorry to hear that you sunk into a depression after, though. Did writing again bring you out of it? 

I've always thought that nanowrimo is a cool thing for getting people into gear and forcing them to write a decent amount every day. I would like to give it a try, but I'm focused on writing short stories right now.


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm all in this year.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm in it again this year. Just finished my 1700 words for the day a few minutes ago, then remembered it's still October ...


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

I love NaNo and am in it again this year. I participated every year up until 2008, then deadlines for other projects got in the way. So I'm getting back into it this year. I love the big push it gives to just get the words on paper. I'm a total pantser writer, so it's always a crazy month.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It starts in a couple of minutes and I am still on one of five essays DVD tomorrow. Anyways here is my synopsis:

Feburary 14th 2009. After a Valentines evening with her on/off boyfriend and another arguement, MIette walked to her friend's loft in Rome, a city she was just visiting. She never made it to the loft. Her family searched for her, but she was no where to be found. Fifteen years after her disappearance, Miette is found in a SnowWhite-like state in a tomb miles away from Rome. When awakened Miette is forced to face a post- 12.21.12 world and the truths behind every important event her life, including her birth.




Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## philvan (May 26, 2010)

I've done it three times, firstly in 2006, and made the 50k twice. All three efforts eventually resulted in self-published works, both of my novels and my first Sherlock Holmes novelette came out of NanoWrimo efforts, though the Sherlock Holmes story only made 13,000 words in the end.
This year I am beginning with another Sherlock Holmes story, and if this turns out to be short I will carry on with another project, to make a full month of productive writing.
I try to get historical detail accurate in these stories, so that Holmes & Watson use a steam powered horseless carriage in the year when these were actually manufactured, and are present at a historically recorded ship launch by Queen Victoria, for example.
This means that a lot of research goes into details, so 2 hours of writing might be backed up by 6 hours of research.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck, you guys.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

How it's going in here? I am done for the day, but maybe I should write some more, just in case


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm taking part for the first time and have become just a little bit obsessed! 
Day 1 has it's ups and downs. 
It turns out my carefully plotted story isnt quite as perfect as I thought - so shifting character motivation and a bad case of inconsistancy. 
Not as many words written as I'd hoped BUT I kept working for way longer than I would have done had it not been for NaNoWriMo because I want to have a stonker of a day tomorrow!


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy NaNoWriMo! I'm not formally doing it this year given the fact that I am wrapping up a new novel, but as of today I want to use this month to finish/revise my WIP and act as cheerleader to my local nano buds!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Still working on my essays. I plan on going to my favorite 24 hour cafe tonight to get my words down.

2.5/5 essays down. Five hours left with a dental appointment between there.....**tear**

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Vegas_Asian, you can do it! Rooting for you!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I only had the energy for 1089-ish words  today. Spent all day staring at a screen. Tomorrow I am meeting some local writers near the college for a write in

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Got 2,014 words written yesterday (the 1st day!) and am sitting here planning what I will write when I get off work today. 

Do messages on kindleboards count? LOL


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Up to slightly over 5,000 words total--I wrote a little over 3,000 yesterday.
I'm on a roll now, and I sure hope it continues!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am a little bit behind I did go to the Write In yesterday and got a lot of tips from some vets

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I hit my don't hafta don't wanna wall after only a 1000 words today. I knew three days was to many to take off from work. I should climb back on the horse later tonight.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

It must the third-day syndrome, because I'm struggling with my quota as well  Off I go to write, see you later


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

My daughter participated in 08 (turned 9yo on the last day) with 6,000 words done.  She is typing away on her computer now and hopes to do better this year.  She was traveling from NY to CA on the 1st and sick yesterday so today is her first day writing.  

Have fun everyone!


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

mom2karen said:


> My daughter participated in 08 (turned 9yo on the last day) with 6,000 words done. She is typing away on her computer now and hopes to do better this year. She was traveling from NY to CA on the 1st and sick yesterday so today is her first day writing.
> 
> Have fun everyone!


Good luck to her.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

mom2karen said:


> My daughter participated in 08 (turned 9yo on the last day) with 6,000 words done. She is typing away on her computer now and hopes to do better this year. She was traveling from NY to CA on the 1st and sick yesterday so today is her first day writing.
> 
> Have fun everyone!


You have a great kid! Good Nano to her


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

doing my catch upright now. I have to get to 5001 words to reach my day three quota (half way there now). Then tommorrow I am heading out to a cafe or something before work to do my 1667 for tomorrow. If I can I will do more than 5001 tonight. I feel a lot more comfortable now that I have been talking with some of the local NaNoWriMo writers. I have been using a program (in the 30 day trial now) called Liquid binder. I like it. Makes it easier to keep track of my writings.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Couldn't write as much as I wanted to last night because I had to work overtime.
But I got 1,000 words written and the total now stands at a little over 6,000. Not as high as I would like, considering that I know that as NaNoWriMo progresses, my daily output decreases. LOL


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

I chickened out, and I won't list my excuses, but I'm following this thread, routing for you all. Go. Go. You can do it!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Can't join in this year but am supporting two friends who are... and Kindleboarders on here, too. Go get them words!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

End of Day 4: 1000 words, but it's 10:00 pm already, so I guess that's better than nothing, right? 
Have a nice and prolific weekend, fellow nanowriters.
And, Tom and Linda keep sending positive thoughts 

PS
It's never too late to join the fun!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am two days behind but I will batch up tonight......after making flash cards and eating

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Victor Hugo advised writers to start at the beginning and go straight to the end without stopping. Do not revise.
You guys inspire me to finish my current project, and my Nano project is still swimming in my head. Get the word count and worry about it later. I'll never make it, but I love seeing it done.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

tom st. laurent said:


> Victor Hugo advised writers to start at the beginning and go straight to the end without stopping. Do not revise.
> You guys inspire me to finish my current project, and my Nano project is still swimming in my head. Get the word count and worry about it later. I'll never make it, but I love seeing it done.


I agree with Monsieur Hugo, smart guy he was. Although, I go back and forth revising even when I am doing nano. Silly me...
Tom, as I said, it's, almost, never too late  You can still join us!
By the way, I just read that in my region, Seattle, there several people who have already written 50k and are still going! I am slow...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Cannot imagine doing the 50000 in less than five days. They must have had been more organized than me. I am still trying to convince my character that her classmate-future hubby shouldn't be judged based on the fact his friend's attitude......when I think of it that is how my parents started out.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk

edit: 
my usual NaNoWriMo set up when I work at a cafe:


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Love your set up, Vegas_Asian 
What are you eating?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Pot sticker. Fried rice.....and asparagus.

Today is  homemade chow mein and asparagus

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Yummy! 
Okay, off I go to write some more  
See you later, everybody!


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Haven't written anything today, but trying to get my outline out of this one little plot point I know what goes on past that, and how to get close to it, I just need to figure that one bit out. With luck I will get some writing done tonight, at least 1k words.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Done for today. I am quite slow, compared to other people on KB, but I'm doing my best  Goodnight, everybody


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm doing better than I expected with close to 15k words under my belt. STruggling a little now to keep the mystery going, esp. since I think the villan has now changed to someone else!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> I'm doing better than I expected with close to 15k words under my belt. STruggling a little now to keep the mystery going, esp. since I think the villan has now changed to someone else!


 Those villains, fickle characters the whole bunch of them


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I was wondering my my NaNo topic was so quiet (it is now buried somewhere in the depths of the writers forum).

I'm waaaaay behind (4 K) but I really want to finish it this year...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am 7k behind right now and trying le switch between writing, bio, and philosophy

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Two busy days, and several other things getting in the way of writing, but I am going to chain myself to the desk  See you later.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Fellow nanoers, how are you faring? Hope you're all having tons of fun


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I was. I had to give up for school. Finals and everything just got too much with NaNoWriMo. Will do Camp NaNoWriMo, in June. Them I will just be working. No school

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm still going ^^ at 41K now


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Finished the book over the weekend!
I'll be uploading it into NaNoWriMo soon...although right now, I have to get back to work.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I was. I had to give up for school. Finals and everything just got too much with NaNoWriMo. Will do Camp NaNoWriMo, in June. Them I will just be working. No school
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


Well, school always comes first! And Camp Nano is as much fun


----------



## onlyminordetails (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay for NaNoWriMo! I'm hoping to finish tomorrow night. I'm so close.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm finished!!!! I finished my first NaNo! ^^


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Cannot wait to next time

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats to all! Hey, could one of the winners show us the certificate? Love to see it.


----------

